# color of kits?! lynx, cream or??



## promiseacres (Jun 15, 2017)

Padame's (velveteen lops have rex coats but use the lop color guide )  kits are a week old! And have 2 broken chocolates and a chocolate chestnut!!!! Otherwise we have a couple blacks, 2 blues, a red , a tort, then some lighter creamy ones that I suppose could be cream/orange, lilac tort or lynx?! Any thoughts?   (Both parents have a single chocolate and lynx as a great grandparent!  Love this suprise)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2017)

neat colors!  Not super good at figuring colors out!


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 31, 2017)

Fyi  
Decided they are both creams, undercoat are very white.


----------

